Ask HN: What are IRC channels do you follow? - SoulMan
======
mindcrime
Same question (basically) was just asked 4 days ago, FWIW.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17454009](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17454009)

~~~
znpy
Not many replies, though. It's worth giving it another shot in my opinion (in
my opinions mods should have bumped that discussion)

